# STDs - There's an app for that



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It had to happen...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Remind me not to borrow your cell phone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I can think of several posters who will likely want to download and use this app ASAP.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I can think of several posters who will likely want to download and use this app ASAP.


...and you know this HOW? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> ...and you know this HOW? :lol:


They openly admit they have the "disease" that prompts the need for this app.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess phone sex is not that safe?


----------

